# Granit Chief: Dämpfereinabulänge/Sattelstützendurchmesser



## Yocindkiller (7. Dezember 2011)

Hey Leute,

ich muss undebingt wissen, welche Einbaulänge der Dämpfer beim Granite Chief hat und welchen Sattelstützendurchmesser ich benötige.

Lg


----------



## ROSE Bikes Tech (7. Dezember 2011)

Yocindkiller schrieb:


> Hey Leute,
> 
> ich muss undebingt wissen, welche Einbaulänge der Dämpfer beim Granite Chief hat und welchen Sattelstützendurchmesser ich benötige.
> 
> Lg


 
Hallo Yocindkiller,

die Dämpferlänge beträgt 190mm mit 51mm Hub. Die Buchsen haben ein Maß von 8x22,2mm.

Der Stützendurchmesser beträgt 31,6mm und die Klemmschelle hat ein Maß von 36mm.

Viele Grüße vom RoseBikesTech Team


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dino246gt (15. Dezember 2011)

Gilt das auch für das 2012er Modell?
Denn im Bikekonfigurator wird eine Einbaulänge von 200 angegeben.


----------



## Theo1 (16. Januar 2012)

Beim 2012 er Modell, sind laut Rose Service 200er Dämpfer verbaut.
Und der RS RT3 HV auch erst ab 2012.

Theo


----------

